# Induction without growth scan - really worried.



## rachelha (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi

I know have my induction date.  It makes it all so much more real.  However I am really concerned as I am not going to have a growth scan at all.  I knew I was not getting one earlier, but I assumed once I started the twice weekly monitoring I would have one.  

The measurements of my bump have varied from 37 weeks, 41 weeks and now 39 weeks.  They vary completely depending on who is doing it.  

I have put on a vast amount of weight (almost 3 stone) but I have a lot of fluid retention, and a high volume or amniotic fluid.

I can not believe they are going to induce me with no idea of how large the baby is. I am scared I am going to be in labour for ages with a baby that is just too large. 

I have to start expressing milk in advance today, but part of me just wants to try and put it all out of my mind.

Rx


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Aug 24, 2010)

Just want to you wish you good luck for the induction..........

My partner was in labour for ages but it was only because her pelvis was too small and she never dialated above 5cm.............in the end she had a c section..........she was reluctant to have an epidural or anything along those lines, but the diamorphine, and gas and air helped, she didnt feel a thing.....

Take all the drugs they can offer.............


----------



## shiv (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi Rachel sorry to hear you've been left without that info. Is there anyone you can push to get the info out of? Is it possible in a worst case scenario to have it done privately?


----------



## PhoebeC (Aug 24, 2010)

Whats the date they gave you?

I hate the NHS they are totally useless, full of people telling you different things.

Sweetie i bet your so scared, im scared now and its ages off.

Maybe its better because you can prepare yourself mentally now you know the date.

xx


----------



## Emmal31 (Aug 25, 2010)

I think it's so stupid they haven't given you any growth scans. I had the same problem with the obs people who would measure my bump and it would be different all the time and I'd be told I need to get better control because I'm measuring too big at the start Jessica was the perfect size in the growth scans so what they were telling me was complete rubbish. I think your lucky that you know the date as you know I didn't find out until 4 days before. I put on 3 stone as well most of that was the fluid as I had pre eclampsia at the end. I've thankfully lost all that weight now. 

It's completely natural to be worried and scared and as a diabetic lady it's more worrying but it does mean they will keep a closer eye on you. At the end of it all you'll have a lovely little boy just focus on that and it'll get you through xx


----------



## Cate (Aug 25, 2010)

What date have they given you Rachel?

TBH I'd be demanding a growth scan before they start the induction off!  Have you got a decent antenatal team?  Can you get your DSN/consultant on side to help push one through?  I know the NICE guidelines say you should get growth scans 4 weekly from 28 weeks, but I don't think they apply in Scotland, so that probably doesn't help.

I found the scottish guidelines here http://www.sign.ac.uk/guidelines/fulltext/116/index.html but it looks like offering scans isn't required


----------



## rachelha (Aug 25, 2010)

Cate - it is just the lothians that don't do roytine growth scans, everywhere else in Scotland does (from what I can tell).  Unfortunately it is the head obs consultant who has never wanted me to have one.  I have not seen a dsn since graduating from thw pre-pregnancy clinic.  I am in again for monitoring tomorrow so will speak to the midwife.

We have decided to only tell our parents when the date is, I don't want everyone else constantly texting for updates.


----------



## getcarter76 (Aug 28, 2010)

rachelha said:


> Hi
> 
> I know have my induction date.  It makes it all so much more real.  However I am really concerned as I am not going to have a growth scan at all.  I knew I was not getting one earlier, but I assumed once I started the twice weekly monitoring I would have one.
> 
> ...



Hi Rachel,

Like you i was told different things...most interesting was i had a good 8/9lb baby in there  but when my daughter was born she was 4lb odd! 
I only ever had the two standard scans prior to the induction too!

If they are insisting on inducing you because they think you have a bigger baby, can you not state you would rather a cesarean? I think thats terrible they have not offered you a scan on that basis and am not surprised you are worried.

Obstetricians appear to be keen on the au natural choice all the way, but i won't be going down this road again, personally speaking of course.

Bernie xx


----------

